# Re-tube of a Traynor YCV40-WR question



## oc_strat

Hello everyone, new member here.
This will be the first retube of my Traynor YCV40-WR and I wanted to run
a couple of questions by you guys. Still a noob when it comes down to
tubes. The amp still has the original Sovteks, (3) 12AX7WA pre amp and
(2) 6L6GB power tubes, in it. Im looking for a warm, full sound with
lots of headroom on the clean channel and a rich overdrive from the OD
channel.

Im lucky enough to have a $75 gift card to GC (Im in the US), so Im looking at the
tubes on their web site (kinda limited though). I figured this will be
my first stop on my re-tube journey. From the research and reading
around the web, Ive kinda narrowed it down to this setup.

3 Ruby Tubes ECC83 (12AX7A) Preamp Tube
Hand-picked Tesla with lower gain and a full, robust tone. Ive read some
descent reviews on this.

2 Tungsol 6L6 GC STR Power Tube Sets (Medium Duet)
The Tungsol 6L6 GC STR Power Tubes are soft-rated tubes that break up
slow and have the highest amount of headroom, while hard-rated tubes
break up easier and have the least headroom, yielding a heavier, harder
distortion. Medium-rated tubes fall in between.
Ive also read some good things about these.

This is a snippet from the YVC40 Owners manual ...

Replacement Tube Selection & Bias
This amplifier features Yorkville’s auto-balancing / auto-matching tube
biasing technology. As a
result, when the time comes to replace the tubes in your Yorkville
amplifier, there is no need to pay a
premium for a matched set – nor does the bias need to be adjusted when
you use a different brand.
We make no claims as to which brands of tubes might sound best, but with
auto-balancing / auto-
matching, you are free to experiment without any need for concern that
the amplifier or tubes will
be distressed. Please note that auto-balancing / auto matching cannot
fully compensate for different
types of tubes - 6L6/5881s versus 6CA7/EL34s, for example.

Vacuum Tubes 2 x 5881WXT (alt 6L6B)
3 x 12AX7 (alt 7025A)
DC powered filament supply on preamp tubes

Any thoughts on how this might workout? Once again .... tube noob here.
Also, any tips, suggestions and/or questions are all welcome. Thanks in
advance.

OC Strat
:rockon:


----------



## allthumbs56

From the commonly available tubes I've found that JJ's in the power amp and EH in the pre have worked well in my last two YCV's. The SED Winged C's are a nice 6L6 too.

Just make sure that you seat the pre's well .... I'd advise taking a minute to pull the chassis - they're a real b***h to get to - you can't see what your doing .... and do it .... at the same time if you working inside the cab.


----------



## Ripper

allthumbs56 said:


> From the commonly available tubes I've found that JJ's in the power amp and EH in the pre have worked well in my last two YCV's. The SED Winged C's are a nice 6L6 too.



+1 on the SED's. Very good sounding tubes.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Winged C tubes are awsome nice sparkle in the top end for a 6L6.


----------



## Ripper

I've also had too luck with Electro-harmonix. Old blackplate RCAs are the way to go if you can find them.


----------



## salvatruco

Love the JJ6l6GC on that amp!!!! try it..


----------

